

Inside RIM: Excl look at the rise/fall of the co that made smartphones smart - zacharye
http://www.bgr.com/2011/07/13/rims-inside-story-an-exclusive-look-at-the-rise-and-fall-of-the-company-that-made-smartphones-smart/

======
shawndumas
"“I was at a Fortune 500 organization a few weeks ago, and people were
carrying a corporate issued BlackBerry in their left pocket and their own
personal iPhone in the right pocket.” He continued, “The fact that people are
spending their own money to buy the iPhone, when their company is giving them
a ‘free BlackBerry’ sends quite a message to RIM,”"

